# Question about HW Meds.



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

So I've noticed that since starting raw, whenever I give the dogs their monthly HW meds (I use Tri-Heart Plus) they get VERY loose stools, sometimes even liquid. 

Not giving them their meds. isn't an option.. I live in VA, there are already mosquitoes starting to come out! Just interesting that it's only started since they switched to raw.. I know the Tri-Heart covers Hookworms & Roundworms too, so I'm wondering if that has something to do with it as well. It only lasts a day or so, so it's not a huge deal, but I'm just wondering if anyone else had noticed this with their dogs?


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Interesting that you brought up heartworm meds because I am wondering what to start doing about it since apparently I can no longer get Interceptor for Rocky.

I was talking to the breeder of the puppy I am going to get in August and she is from Northern Virginia. She feeds raw and raises all naturally and uses a holistic vet. She gives no heart worm meds at all, just checks the dogs yearly. She has never had a case of heartworms. The breeder I got my last chow from is in South Carolina and doesn't give heart worm meds and has never had a case of heartworms. 

Since Rocky has horrible reactions to heartgard and any of those types, I am going to do more research into the pros and cons of just not giving him any more heart worm preventatives and just checking him. I have a few more doses of Interceptor left before I make a decision.


----------



## greyshadows (Jan 30, 2012)

I don't feed raw(exclusively) but yes I use Heartguard Plus and I have the same issue for a day or two with both my dogs. I assume it is the dewormer in it, as both my dogs have runny stools right after taking it. I don't know if all the other HW meds have dewormer in them. As long as it stops I don't worry about it.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

chowder said:


> Interesting that you brought up heartworm meds because I am wondering what to start doing about it since apparently I can no longer get Interceptor for Rocky.
> 
> I was talking to the breeder of the puppy I am going to get in August and she is from Northern Virginia. She feeds raw and raises all naturally and uses a holistic vet. She gives no heart worm meds at all, just checks the dogs yearly. She has never had a case of heartworms. The breeder I got my last chow from is in South Carolina and doesn't give heart worm meds and has never had a case of heartworms.
> 
> Since Rocky has horrible reactions to heartgard and any of those types, I am going to do more research into the pros and cons of just not giving him any more heart worm preventatives and just checking him. I have a few more doses of Interceptor left before I make a decision.


It's funny, growing up, we never gave our dogs HW meds., and never had any issues. It wasn't until I got my own dogs that I started giving them. But after seeing numerous dogs go through HW treatment, I'm not sure it's worth the risk to me..


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

My boys are the first dogs in my life that I've given heartworm meds to and never had a problem.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Celt said:


> My boys are the first dogs in my life that I've given heartworm meds to and never had a problem.


When I was young we never gave HW meds - never heard of heartworms. Now, the way they talk about it if you don't give the prevention your dog will most certainly get them. I am not sure what to believe, but I have a feeling there's been some marketing hype going on like with everything else.

However, I'm still afraid to not give it. When we were in Indiana, I went five years without giving my dog the meds and i was testing every six months but finally let a vet scare me into starting up again, at least for the summer months.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I only use heartgard in spring/summer/beginning of fall. A dog can die if they are being treated for heartworm, so I will always give it.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

My dogs get Tri-Heart now...It did give them loose stool but not watery, just really loose. Maybe try some bone heavy meals when you give it? I don't know if that would help or make getting all those chemicals out of their system more unpleasant. Maybe Natalie or another vet tech would have some better insight on that one.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

We give Heartguard Plus every other month during the warmer seasons, and it gives my WHOLE pack loose stools for 1-2 days, then back to normal. Not watery, or urgent, just not compact and perfectly formed like usual raw stools are.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Well I'm glad it's not just my guys then! I do give them with chicken quarters, so I'm sure that helps a bit. Luckily it doesn't last for too long!


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

I am in interested in this topic as well. Since moving here from northern Europe where heartworm is a non issue I am not sure what to think of this. Our vet want to put Chips on a heartworm regime come May. He is usually flexible when it comes to our preferences of brands/types of medication etc to give Chips. Are any of these heartworm meds clearly preferred over the others? I do not like to medicate dogs unless it is absolutely necessary and I always try to find the less taxing option if it exist. My fiance's family who live a bit further north of us have had dogs all their life and never had issues with heartworm. But seeing what dogs infected with heartworm go through really breaks my heart.


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

Yes I never heard of Heart worms before some 13 years ago when I moved to atlanta. Of course it seems like every stray has them. My dogs never did so far. Being in the south I do tend to give them year round but I give them every 45 days. I also dose myself with ivomec.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

DaViking said:


> I am in interested in this topic as well. Since moving here from northern Europe where heartworm is a non issue I am not sure what to think of this. Our vet want to put Chips on a heartworm regime come May. He is usually flexible when it comes to our preferences of brands/types of medication etc to give Chips. Are any of these heartworm meds clearly preferred over the others? I do not like to medicate dogs unless it is absolutely necessary and I always try to find the less taxing option if it exist. My fiance's family who live a bit further north of us have had dogs all their life and never had issues with heartworm. But seeing what dogs infected with heartworm go through really breaks my heart.


I would think there would be little chance of heartworm in CAnada. It's very cold up there.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

When I was growing up there was no such thing as heartworm medication/preventative. When I was in elementary school my dog was diagnosed with heartworms...vet actually advised not treating due to high probability of him dying thru the process. He lived 5 more years and seemed very healthy until his very last days. When I worked for the local Humane Society in my 20's one of the dogs I rescued had heartworms and had him treated, of course. Living in South Carolina...deep south...would be very leary of not administering a preventative. We've basically went from a light fall straight to spring...no winter this year...and have not seen a break period with mosquitoes. Today it's 80 degrees and it was like that even in January.

Just a little info...all dogs were tested for heartworms when they came to the Humane Society and a large majority were positive...I would say at least 80%.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

xellil said:


> I would think there would be little chance of heartworm in CAnada. It's very cold up there.


Apparently not cold enough, heartworm is here too. Parts of Canada is not really that cold since it get most of it's weather systems coming up from the gulf states. Right now we have 63F outside, mid march.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

kady05 said:


> So I've noticed that since starting raw, whenever I give the dogs their monthly HW meds (I use Tri-Heart Plus) they get VERY loose stools, sometimes even liquid.
> 
> Not giving them their meds. isn't an option.. I live in VA, there are already mosquitoes starting to come out! Just interesting that it's only started since they switched to raw.. I know the Tri-Heart covers Hookworms & Roundworms too, so I'm wondering if that has something to do with it as well. It only lasts a day or so, so it's not a huge deal, but I'm just wondering if anyone else had noticed this with their dogs?


This is the number 1 reason I decided to get Bridget a specially made heartworm. Raw changes a dogs stomach. I'll bet it is the beef flavoring that is causing the issue.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

bridget246 said:


> This is the number 1 reason I decided to get Bridget a specially made heartworm. Raw changes a dogs stomach. I'll bet it is the beef flavoring that is causing the issue.


Specially made? As in..? 

I don't think it's the flavoring, to be honest. I still give my guys training treats that have grains in them and they cause no issues.


----------



## VizslaMama (Feb 15, 2012)

xellil said:


> I would think there would be little chance of heartworm in CAnada. It's very cold up there.


HAHA.....I always laugh at these statements. I am from Canada, and it has been quite mild - I am glad we don't have winter weather all year round, even though I do enjoy the snow which we have had next to nothing where I live.

I am from Hagersville, Ontario and according to my vet, Southern, Ontario has an increased risk. I beleive he will be giving Heartgard, I don't even know if they offer anything else. I do not medicate for fleas or ticks. This will be my 11month old pups first summer on this medication, last year we didn't give him anything, so I am hoping he does not have any reactions to it. He goes for testing in April before starting.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

VizslaMama said:


> HAHA.....I always laugh at these statements. I am from Canada, and it has been quite mild - I am glad we don't have winter weather all year round, even though I do enjoy the snow which we have had next to nothing where I live.


I was in indiana for 17 years, and it was much much colder the first few years than the last few years. I really do believe this warming is not just an anomaly, but something permanent. I mean, it is going to be almost 80 degrees today in Indianapolis - in March, it used to be somewhere in the 40s.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

I turned my A/C on this morning!  The house was hot and humid with the 80 degree temps, and they are supposed to last at least the next week....


----------

